# Snake v Jaguar



## mrmikk (Jan 8, 2007)

Found this on the same site as the killer rabbit video. One big anaconda vs jaguar.

Mikk


----------



## Glider (Jan 8, 2007)

Link?


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Jan 8, 2007)

he did a double thread somehow veiw other 1


----------



## mrmikk (Jan 8, 2007)

My fault, apologies, I didn't realise until now and not sure how to delete.

Mikk


----------

